# Poznań, Poland



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznań









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazydanpan/3410586550/in/photostream/










Poznań promo video.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *subs*.

Heinz Mack's sculpture (Karol Marcinkowski Avenue)









Tadeusz Kościuszko Street


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *subs*. 

Karol Marcinkowski Avenue









Cyryl Ratajski Square


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *mcl*.

Stary Browar (Old Brewery) 









Poznan University of Medical Sciences- Collegium Maius


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, awesome night shots!!


----------



## zygzak (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice, Very nice..


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow very nice shots. Didn't realize Poznan had skyscrapers.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

So, You must be surdprise. For example Daniel Libeskind projects one skyscraper for Poznan, but we haven't visualizations of it yet.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Poznan University of Economics- Collegium Altum 









Poznań Financial Centre


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Next photos of Poznan soon.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

*my compliments*

surely poznan is one of the most interesting big cities in Poland and also in Europe --- your photos, especially those made by night , show a little bit of its climate --- i won't hesitate and dare aks for more

:cheers:


----------



## Ka-Poznan (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, at least someone made gallery of our city It's really climatical..

@up You are certainly right  It's really beautiful & climatical..


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not first. MarcinK made a huge gallery of Polish cities, Poznan too. Besides I only copy photos another Users.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*My thousandth post. God bless SkyscraperCity!*

Photo by *Pawelski*. 

Delta (office building)


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photo by *MarcinK*.

Stary Browar (Old Brewery)


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photo by *Pawelski*.

PGK Centrum II (office building)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I know the largest polish cities and in my opinion Poznań looks the best. That's a good idea to show this here. Great work:cheers:


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

nice!!it seems a very rich city!! do you have other photos??


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

WASCA said:


> nice!!it seems a very rich city!! do you have other photos??


I will post other photos in this week.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Saint Martin Street (Święty Marcin) is one of the main streets in Poznan. There are many shops, restaurants and education structures, for example prestigious Adam Mickiewicz Univeristy and Ignacy Jan Paderewski Academy of Music. 

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Saint Martin Street 









Saint Martin Street


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful city


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

LOL


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

I was in Poznan yesterday, and was indeed surprised by its wealthy outlook, just as on the pictures.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great new pics , thank you very much


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

HAHA is a security guard carrying beer in his belt?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Collegium Minus, the building which is part of Imperial District designed by the outstanding German planner Jeseph Stubben, was built in 1910 for Prussian Royal Academy. Now, there is the administration of the Adam Mickiewicz University and the University Hall, where every five years International Henryk Wieniawski Violin Competition is taking place. It is the oldest in Europe at the same time the most prestigious violin competition on the world. 

Photos by *Pawelski*.

Henryk Wieniawski Street 









Collegium Minus (viev from the Glogowska Street) 









Collegium Minus (viev from the Adam Mickiewicz Park) 









Collegium Minus (other vievs from the Henryk Wieniawski Street)


----------



## ANTONIO A.V. (Jun 30, 2006)

Beautiful city


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice to see pix of Poznan I will be there in December i cant wait to go there will be my first time in Europe. 
Poznan is very beautiful


----------



## billy-the-kid (Jun 24, 2005)

WolfHound said:


> Wow very nice shots. Didn't realize Poznan had skyscrapers.


It doesn't really. We don't have real skyscrapers yet, only a few office blocks, that are quite large, but do not exceed 100m. We are going to have a high-rise building designed by Mr Libeskind, though. All in all, I think Poznan is an interesting city to see in Poland


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Poznan looks really nice


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Your city is very clean!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It is the cleanest big city in Poland.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

good stuff - me like!!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *subs*. 

Aleksander Fredro Street 


















Photo by *Filo*.


----------



## Adolf Warski (Jul 4, 2004)

Hue, hue, co za propagitka :lol:

Już wiem, dlaczego piszesz w przypisie, żeby nie zamieszczać tu zdjęć


----------



## starosta (Aug 3, 2005)

medpaisa19 said:


> Nice to see pix of Poznan I will be there in December i cant wait to go there will be my first time in Europe.
> Poznan is very beautiful


Let us know about your arrival. We can set up a meeting and show you the city!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Opera house came into being in 1910, according to Max Littman's project. It
is part of Imperial District. Apart from Opera, there is also Great Theatre
named after Stanisław Moniuszko.

Photos by *mcl*. 





































Photo by *subs*.










Photos by *Pawelski*.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Boogie said:


> Opera house came into being in 1910, according to Max Littman's project. It
> is part of Imperial District. Apart from Opera, there is also Great Theatre
> named after Stanisław Moniuszko.
> 
> Photos by *mcl*.


I love this Opera house. It's so peaceful and nice.

Thanks for all the awesome pictures Boogie. Keep them coming


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful building. thx Boogie for the new pics, they're fantastic! kay:


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

starosta said:


> Let us know about your arrival. We can set up a meeting and show you the city!


oh thanks man. yeah I will arrive in Poznan the 2nd of january actually the plans changed a lil now i'm going to Prague as well, yeah a tour of the city wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

The opera House and its fountain are wonderful!!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for comments guys/girls. 

WASCA, thanks for invitation to your gallery of Bari. 

I invite you to further following of "Poznan (Poland)".


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Another photos of building from previous page- Collegium Minus. Do you remember it? Enjoy.

Photos by *mcl*. 





































Photos of next building of Imperial District soon.


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

beautyful!!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. 

Opera house once again. 

Photo by *Pawelski*.


----------



## bourbon (May 27, 2007)

Kurcze no, atrakcyjny ten Wasz Poznań - nie sądziłem, że tam mogą być tak wspaniałe miejsca 
Poznań znam tylko sprzed kilku lat z szybkich przejazdów samochodem w drodze nad Bałtyk i jedyne co zwróciło wtedy moja uwagę to charakterystyczne tramwaje, takie inne niż we Wrocławiu 
Zdjęcia tutaj przedstawione, na pewno zachęcają by przyjrzeć sie temu miastu dokładniej :cheers:


----------



## eliomas (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Boogie, very beautiful city 
My compliments to all photographer, expecially to *subs*: he's great kay:
:wave:


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice! Show more Old Brewery


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Been there, nice place


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*Emperors Castle in Poznań*

It is the youngest castle in Europe, built according to Franz Schwechten's design for the German Emperor Wilhelm II in 1910. After the uprising in the Great Poland region, the castle became nationalized and it functioned thereafter as the Polish president's seat and domicile of Poznań's University institutes. After World War II the castle was rebuilt for Adolf Hitler's seat. The castle's chapel was converted into Hitler's study, identical to his study in the Reich Cabinet in Berlin. The study in the castle still exists and is often used for film location shots. Nowadays the castle is a cultural centre with a cinema, art galleries, animation theatre, clubs and restaurants. During summer the castle's courtyard hosts film projections, concerts and parties.

Photos by *Pawelski*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *mcl*. 




























Magdalena Abakanowicz's sculptures in Castle's park. 


















Saint Martin Street (Święty Marcin) in front of the Emperor's Castle.









Thanks to forum users wchich help me to correct the text.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

_"Magdalena Abakanowicz's sculptures in Castle's park"_ remind me of the
back tooth I had extracted yesterday!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Taller said:


> _"Magdalena Abakanowicz's sculptures in Castle's park"_ remind me of the
> back tooth I had extracted yesterday!


So, do not visit Chicago's Grant Park because there are 106 the same Abakanowicz's sculptures. In Poznań's Cytadela Park there are 112 the same sculptures.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I fully intend to tour Poland one day, with my Polish friends here. There are some very beautiful places, and I love Polish food and beer (in my fridge I have an Okocim and a Zubr!)


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

An owner of the Żubr brand is Kompania Piwowarska from Poznań, but its leading product is Lech Premium beer in green glas. If you has posibility try Lech Premium.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I have! And it is, indeed, delicious!


----------



## krokos23 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ale rewelacyjne fotki !!!
Poznania z tej strony nie znałem  Śliczne miasto !!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

By the way. Poznań. 

Photo by *Poz83*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing! Thanks kay:


----------



## Kaoz (Sep 8, 2005)

eastadl said:


> by the way, I may be travelling to Europe next year and my take a detour (just myself) to Poznan. Even though my father's Polish, I dont speak a word of it. I'm wondering if I'll get around easy, just speaking English, since Polish seems the most complicated language to learn


You will do just fine with english language, most of young people know it so that's not a problem at all. You can ask some of Poznan SSC users to arrange a free tour for you


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Nelly Furtado on the occasion of celebration of "Poznań 2008 Poland - Climate & Environment" played a concert on Friday in Poznań. Unfortunately, the concert was interrupted because of weather, but the artist stayed in the city one day longer and repeated concert on Saturday. 

Photos by *Tomaso*. 



















And photos from muzyka.interia.pl



















Photos from www.tutej.pl










Nelly Furtado with President of Poznań.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *mcl*. 

Courtyard of Stary Browar.




























Interiors of Stary Browar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looks awesome place :cheers: Is it a mall?


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

^^ Yes, it's the Old Brewery - shopping cetner:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452036
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=162977


----------



## Arturtsw (Dec 4, 2007)

great photos, beautiful city of Poznan:cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

mateq said:


> ^^ Yes, it's the Old Brewery - shopping cetner:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452036
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=162977


Stary Browar (old brewery) is a shopping center but also cultural and bussines. There are many cultural events and the space of complex is also huge gallery of modern art. If you want more information click on mateq's links or click here: www.starybrowar.pl/en.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

your photos show how things were changed in poland - thx for that


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *iwona*. 

Old Market Square.


















Karola Marcinkowskiego Avenue.













































Sewage pumping station.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boogie said:


> Stary Browar (old brewery) is a shopping center but also cultural and bussines. There are many cultural events and the space of complex is also huge gallery of modern art. If you want more information click on mateq's links or click here: www.starybrowar.pl/en.


I dont know how that building looks before restoration, but now looks great! :cheers:


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

I visited Poznan this mounth for 2nd time. I spent 10 days there & I enjoyed this city. Poznan is awesome.





































Town Hall in old town









Poznan is definitely one of the attractive large touristic cities in Central Europe. Great place for shoping.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Iwona is great! I like that architectural style!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pemo*. 

Traffic circle in Śródka district. 


















City center.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by *mcl*. 

Świętosławska Street. 









Old Market Square.









Poznań Financial Center. 









Stary Browar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the architecture :cheers: especially in the last pic


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *subs*. 
































































I am author of this thread but not of photos so I think I can comment photos too. Just awesome! Thanks subs.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Of course you can  Awesome indeed Nice skyline


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *u-boat*. 

Emperor's Castle.


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love Poznan my favorite Polish city! love the architecture, the people, the cars hehe and the atmosphere... Cant wait to go back to Poznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Autumn is comming soon... Photos of Karola Marcinkowskiego Park made by *Pawelski*.























































A part od Prussian XIX century fortifications. Now there is a pub.


----------



## pozytywny (Aug 29, 2008)

What building is hiding behind that trees?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It is Delta office building.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *iwona*. 

PGK Centrum 


















Aleksandra Fredry Street









Henryka Wieniawskiego Street


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photo by *tresor*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

And some closer view made by *Carte*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

medpaisa19 said:


> I love Poznan my favorite Polish city! love the architecture, the people, the cars hehe and the atmosphere... Cant wait to go back to Poznan


Glad to read Poznań is someone's favourite Polish city instead of Cracow or Warsaw.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Army Poznań (Polish: Armia Poznań) led by mj. gen. Tadeusz Kutrzeba was one of the Polish Armies during the Polish Defensive War in 1939 (from Wikipedia).

Monument to Poznań Army Soldiers.

Photo from Wikipedia.










Photos by *Pawelski*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Łazarz district.













































This guy needs renovation but he is just like live.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Next part of Łazarz district photos made by *Pawelski*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Still Łazarz and still by *Pawelski*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. Łazarz is one of the most climatical districts in Poznań.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Rondo Kaponiera (traffic circle).


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Święty Marcin Street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Święty Marcin Street.









Adama Mickiewicza Square (behind trees you can see last part of outdoor renovation of Imperial Castle). 









Święty Marcin Street.


















Poznań Croses, Adam Mickiewicz Monument and Imperial Castle. 









Adam Mickiewicz Monument alone (from Wikipedia).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boogie said:


> Thanks. Łazarz is one of the most climatical districts in Poznań.


Very nice place to live


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Poznan. It looks so nice and clean. We just visited Poland, but only Krakow and Wroclaw and wow were those cities amazing. I heard Poznan was amazing too, but we didn't have time. My mother loved in Poznan after the war and always spoke highly of it. Next time, I will go see this lovely city./


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Some Poznań's night life. 

Photos from moodclub.pl.














































Photo from tutej.pl.

IBB Andersia Hotel.


----------



## Shatan (Jan 12, 2009)

pozan jest wyjebany


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kamilbuk said:


> Have you been?


Nope... from all pics i have a clue


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Nope...


So, what are you waiting for? 
Regards.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *iwona*. 

Near Old Market Square.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just awesome :drool: ^^



kamilbuk said:


> So, what are you waiting for?
> Regards.


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

Poznań looks great on photos. I must visit it one day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boogie said:


>


I like this paved area :cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Rusałka Lake in Poznań. 

Photos by *iwona*.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Love Poznan's cobblestoned old town...actually was surprised how big it is and well maintained.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful scenery ^^


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Few photos presented various places made by *iwona*. 

I do not know where is it. Maybe someone from Poznań could help? 


















Restaurants on Old Market. 









Opera House.









Building of court. 


















Aleksandra Fredry Street.









Touristic bus on Solna Street.









Wolności Square.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Realy is the good city,amazings photos.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega (Jan 21, 2005)

Boogie said:


> Few photos presented various places made by *iwona*.
> I do not know where is it. Maybe someone from Poznań could help?


It's probably NH Hotel Poznań on Św. Marcin Street.
http://www.booking.com/images/hotel/org/101/1019855.jpg


----------



## lMl (Jul 22, 2005)

^^ this is backyard between Wielka and Woźna street, but I don`t know which number exactly it is.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates boogie ^^


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

lMl said:


> ^^ this is backyard between Wielka and Woźna street, but I don`t know which number exactly it is.


21st Wielka Street


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by *Lady666*. 

Bolesława Limanowskiego Street. 


















Jana Matejki Street.









Andrzeja i Władysława Niegolewskich Street.


----------



## iambic peremeter (Jan 22, 2009)

these pictures golombi and polish apple pie is all what you need


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi ¿Is it true that Poznan wants to host the 2014 Youth OLympic Games?

Greeting from mEXICO


P.D Beautiful city!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

olaf said:


> Hi ¿Is it true that Poznan wants to host the 2014 Youth OLympic Games?
> 
> Greeting from mEXICO
> 
> ...


Poznań has to resign because Polish government can not guarantee money for event from the economic crisis reason.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by *wojtkow*. 

Wolności Square.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *verbat*. 

Wolności Square.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *Pawelski*. 

Gwarna Street. 









Seweryna Mielżyńskiego Street.


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Poznan its the second biggest city in Poland?


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Not really:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_and_towns_in_Poland
To be exact - 5th.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

But when you compare business connections with cities around the world Poznań is third Polish city, after Warsaw and Cracow.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photo by *mysteryclient*. 

Podgórna Street. 









Photos by *wojtkow*. 

Świętego Rocha Bridge. 


















Mostowa Street.


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *verbat*. 

Podgórna Street. 









Święty Marcin Street. 









Aleksandra Fredry Street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by *verbat*. 

Niepodległości Avenue. 









Siemens combino tram. 

Photo from Wikipedia. 









Photos by verbat. 









Mercure hotel. 









Wielkopolski Square.


----------



## boyczuk (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG !!! I'm in a permanent state of shock after seeing those photos.. !!! Poznań looks maginificent, amazing, breathtaking and couple of more adjectives that aren't even close to describe the city's beauty... so clean and neat. I was so narrow minded thinking that only Kraków in Poland deserves to be appreciated by tourists...


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Still waiting for next photos!


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Amazing city! Poznan is going to be our "rival" to host the 2014 Youth Olympic Games. Good Luck!


P.D. cAN you post pictures of your sport venues? Thank you.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

olaf said:


> Beautiful pics! Amazing city! Poznan is going to be our "rival" to host the 2014 Youth Olympic Games. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> P.D. cAN you post pictures of your sport venues? Thank you.


Thanks for comment. 

I founded many photos of sport venues (with Polish forum users help) but I do not know all of them so I have to wait for describe of them in Polish forum but now in Poland there is Eastertide so I will put these photos after that. I will PM you when it will be done.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

olaf said:


> P.D. cAN you post pictures of your sport venues? Thank you.


Few of them: 










Link to thread about Poznań City Stadium (football stadium) (one of few areas of Euro 2012 (under construction): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686374

Huge complex of swimming-pools Termy Maltańskie (under construction soon): 









Olimpia athletics stadium and tennis courts. 









Arena sports hall (a round building). It will be one of 7 other Polish sport hall where will be EuroBasket 2009 take place. 


















Marina on Kiekrz Lake. 


















Football stadium of Warta Poznań football club and tennis courts. 









AZS tennis courts (place of Porshe Open). 









Smimming-pools.



















Hockey field of grass hockey club K.S. Pocztowiec and tennis courts.









One of the world's best regatta track Malta Lake. Place of World Rowing Championships. 


















All photos from www.aerofoto-kaczmarczyk.com.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice aerial photos @Boogie ^^


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

If you want to see more click on last link.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city:cheers:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice poznan pics!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice pics. send more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more pics please :cheers: thanks kay:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Sołacz district. 

Photo by *ChrisPL*.










Photos by *Pawelski*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

We stay in Sołacz. 




























(by *Pawelski*)


----------



## szpaq (Apr 20, 2009)

my favorite polish city - so clean and tidy


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! this city is very impressive....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those beautiful photos :cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for comments guys!

Photos by *Lady666*. 

Aleksandra Fredry street.




























Tadeusza Kościuszki street.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

well, keep it up boogie...:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

my mother lived in Poznan in the 50's and really liked it. I have to come visit someday.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

The city looks splendid!!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate shopping malls from the very negative influence on city centers reason but I will show you the newest shopping mall in Poznań. 

Photos made by *Pawelski*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photo by *ArtKas*. 










Photos by *Carte*. 



















And bonus photo by *tomek z.*.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

beautifull


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice shots...ultramodern chic


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by* mysteryclient*. 

Tenement house backyard. Somewhere in the city. 









Andersia Tower.









PFC and Andersia.


















Stary Browar.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

More photos by *mysteryclient*.

Malta Lake. 









Archcathedral Basilica of St. Peter and St. Paul.









Arcybiskupa Antoniego Baraniaka street. 









Stary Browar and Andersia.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

You have a very good eye. Thanks


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Authors of this thread photos have better.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *wojtkow*. 

Ludgardy street. 


















Ignacego Jana Paderewskiego street.


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Still waiting for another update, mate. Don't let me do that any longer and show some new pics.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *PB*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very beautiful city. How big is the old town, as big as Krakow's? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznań is rather compact city and old town is smaller than Cracow's one.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Elephant house in New Zoo. 

Photos by *Mr. Marek Kaczmarczyk*. 



















Photos by *sky_POZ*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos from *Agencja Gazeta*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *sky_POZ*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos from *Agencja Gazeta*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *sky_POZ*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *PieEetrek*.

Góra Przemysła street.









Kozia street.









Klasztorna street. 









Świętego Rocha bridge. 


















Monument to the Victims of June '56 - Poznań Crosses.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Opera House. View from Adam Mickiewicz Park. 









A street between Klasztorna street and Kolegiacki square. 









Półwiejska street.









Aleksandra Fredry street.









Adam Mickiewicz Park.









Bishop's Jordan Bridge.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

yep! Poznań looks great in the pics! I gotta visit the city next year


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

That is nice. I usually take train to Poznań in Kalisz. The train goes from Łódź.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *PieEetrek*. 

Archcathedral Basilica of St. Peter and St. Paul.


















Klasztorna street.









Świętosławska street.


















Old Market Square.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again from Poznan @Boogie


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

looks better all the time. thanks


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek. 

Old Market Square. 



























Fara Church. 









Ticket machine. 









Podgórna street.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

A friend of my brother lived in Poznan on Erasmus Exchange. My brother visited it and said it was lovely. He got a small snowstorm:nuts:.


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful city! I love the old architecture! Some good looking towers as well. Thanks for the photos! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the name of the cathedral in the above photos in old market square?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Show it on a photo. I do not know which building you meant.

edit: Did you mean City Hall? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznań_City_Hall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That building:


>


Its cathedral (church) or its city-hall?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It is historical City Hall. I gave link to Wikipedia.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *PieEetrek*. 

Półwiejska street. 




































Old Market Square.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Old Market Square. 









Ignacego Jana Paderewskiego street. 


















Wolności square.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *PieEetrek*. 

Wolności square. 


















23 Lutego street (February 23, 1945 - nazi garrison in Poznań capitulated).









Feliksa Nowowiejskiego street. 


















Cyryla Ratajskiego square.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

I love Polish cities. Poznan, krakow, Wroklaw...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Łódź


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

MaTech said:


> I love Polish cities. Poznan, krakow, Wroklaw...


Nice to read that but in Poland there is no Wro*k*law, there is Wro*c*ław.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek. 

Cyryla Ratajskiego square.









Stary Browar.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek. 

Stary Browar. 









Święty Marcin street. 









Ostrów Tumski district. 


















Zielona street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos bny PieEetrek. 

Długa street. 









Podgórna street.









Kolegiacki square.









Klasztorna street. 









Kozia 







street.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos of Poznan, are really very nice @Boogie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Christos. 

We change atmosphere to more industrial. Photos of H. Cegielski - Poznań S.A. manufacture made by *polyken*. 

First photo from Wikipedia. 









And rest made by polyken.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Very cold, industrial climate


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Some photos from Flickr. 

West Railway Station (Dworzec Zachodni). 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2948490069/sizes/l/

Platforms of Main Railway Station (Poznań Główny). 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazydanpan/3423043803/sizes/l/

Main Railway Station (Poznań Główny).








http://www.flickr.com/photos/godniak/143364793/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eisenbahner/156678416/sizes/o/

Turist rail (Maltanka) next to Malta lake.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinko/927601774/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinko/1345330791/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1260037666/sizes/o/

Most Dworcowy (Station bridge).








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazydanpan/3445963034/sizes/l/

Grater Poland regiononal railcar from Wolsztyn to Poznań. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eisenbahner/3468297970/sizes/o/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bodzio/2983001061/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/subspoland/385687271/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pan-ga/1773563395/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pan-ga/1773567517/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/510945567/sizes/l/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whistlepunch/3927970748/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whistlepunch/3927188981/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosshmotos/2480529804/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos @Boogie from that train station


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like these, especially the industrial ones, which have a unique aesthetic beauty of their own. The Stary Browar took advantage of that.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznań-Ławica Airport. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2610120987/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edek/3491785020/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edek/3454431419/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eisenbahner/3022430961/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eisenbahner/3912364624/sizes/o/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *WZZ048*.


















Photos by *asheron*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is the international airport of Poznan, right?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

That is right.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

These are my favourite.

Edit: This is answer for previous post from previous page.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by *sirGregor*. 

Fryderyka Chopina street. 









Stanisław Moniuszko park. 









Henryka Wieniawskiego street. 









I am not sure but this building is propably on Zygmunta Noskowskiego street next to Henryka Wianiawskiego street. 









Niepodległości avenue. 









Solna street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

A part of mirror sculpture made by prof. Jan Berdyszak from Academy of Fine Arts in Poznań. Świty Marcin street. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcmortygreen/3468924482/sizes/o/

Mercure hotel.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/subspoland/369926136/sizes/o/

Aleksandra Fredry street. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/subspoland/407021003/sizes/o/

Poznań University of Technology.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/poznan_pp/363698425/sizes/o/

Views from Poznań University of Technology. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/poznan_pp/363698431/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poznan_pp/363698434/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznań logo. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3408379475/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hari_gebbeth/3441807009/sizes/l/

Pilot Biotechnology Station of Poznań University of Life Sciences. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biotechnolog_net/3472653961/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biotechnolog_net/3472653959/sizes/o/in/set-72157617206180681/

Somewhere in Górczyn district. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gasparfiszer/3456142140/sizes/o/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by sirGregor.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boogie said:


> Photos made by *sirGregor*.
> 
> Fryderyka Chopina street.
> 
> ...


Those areas in the city from those photos looking great


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

The area is city center.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Beautiful city with a unique character. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I thanks too and you are welcome.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *sirGregor*. 

Eagles of monument to Polish State Army and Polish Underground State. 









Part of one of monuments of Opera House. 









Stanisław Moniuszko park.









Zygmunta Noskowskiego street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos made by *sirGregor*.

Karola Libelta street.









Niepodległości avenue. 


















Solna street.









Imperial Castle. View from Niepodległości avenue.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3229170693/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noretouch/2555821769/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aroid/2634806773/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aroid/2635630680/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aroid/2634807237/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Not really x-mass climate but also cool. LipDub made in Faculty of Political and Juornalism Sciences of Adam Mickiewicz University. 






Merry X-Mass folks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again, Boogie and merry christmas too


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Happy New Year folks! 





































Photos from Agencja Gazeta.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos from Głos Wielkopolski.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Świętego Rocha bridge.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznań University of Technology buildings.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Wilda district. 

Photos by PieEetrek.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Balcony TV concert in Retro Hostel. 














































Photos from www.retrohostel.pl.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mylomilo/306006369/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mylomilo/309375491/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/natique/4332865041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/free-migration/2868377133/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek. 

Dojazd street. 









Długa street.









Ignacego Jana Paderewskiego street.









Półwiejska street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Franciszka Ratajczaka street. 

University Library. 


















Rybaki street.









Święty Marcin street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Dworzec Zachodni (west train station).









Strzelecka street. 









Podgórna street. 









Głogowska street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Boogie said:


> Strzelecka street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, I used to live just behind the corner on the right.
Well, that was only one of 5 places in Pń I used to live.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

What other places you used to live in Poznań? When I started study in the city I used to live on Św. Marcin street, then other places in city centre and Rataje district now. I have to say there are no significiant diffrerences between living in city centre and out of city centre. There is only 10 minutes diffrerence (by tram)


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Boogie said:


> What other places you used to live in Poznań?


In order: 1.Obornicka, 2.Kazimierza Wlk./ul.Garbary,
3.św. Marcin/Marcinkowskiego, 4. Rynek Jeżycki,
5. Strzeleckiego


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by Pawelski. 

Stary Rynek (old market square) and neighbouring area.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by Pawelski. 

Wolności square.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ BTW, what they represent in above photos?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

There were few groups of historical reconstruction. A scene in few pics is fight for oil between Polish and Soviet soldiers.


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

Boogie said:


> There were few groups of historical reconstruction. A scene in few pics is fight for oil between Polish and Soviet soldiers.


A nice capture.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

girlybag said:


> A nice capture.


A capture which combustion efficiency in car engine is 1%  

Photos by Pawelski. 

Łazarz district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics from Poznań Bicycle Chic.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Another Lip Dub from Poznań, after Faculty of Political Science and Journalism of Adam Mickiewicz University, this time it is *Poznan University of Economics*. Enjoy!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by *mark40*.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boogie said:


> There were few groups of historical reconstruction. A scene in few pics is fight for oil between Polish and Soviet soldiers.


Thank you for the info Boogie... btw nice, amazing new photos


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics by PieEetrek. 

Dojazd street. 









Teatralny bridge. 









Jeżyce district.

Żurawia street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Jeżycki square.


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

that city so nice ... is seen as pacifist

click on link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

rudihhx said:


> that city so nice ... is seen as pacifist
> 
> click on link
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


Thanks for comment and for link. I viewed all pics and I have to say city of Jujuy is nice but nature is just amazing. 

----------------

Photos by PieEetrek. 

Malta lake.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ I didnt know that Poznan is so beautiful. A great place for water sports right in the center.:cheers:


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Boogie said:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3677/sdc17112.jpg


:bow: (I mean left side of this pic)


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Yesterday football club Lech Poznań reached Master of Poland title.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

:banana:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek. 

Front of Starołęka district tram depot. 










27 grudnia street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Alekasandra Fredry street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Jana Henryka Dąbrowskiego street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Jana III Sobieskiego tram loop.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

23 Lutego street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Crossing of 23 Lutego street and Karola Marcinkowskiego avenue. 



















23 Lutego street.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like those tram photos and not only...


>


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

PieEetrek is a master of tram shots and not only


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I know :yes:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics by ChrisPL.

Głogowska street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Hetmańska street.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another very nice photo of Poznan:


>


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

^^ :cheers:

Pano view by Łukasz Cynalewski.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice pics and congrats to Lech.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks! :cheers:

Pics by PieEetrek. 

Karola Marcinkowskiego avenue.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

27 Grudnia street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piotronline/3062536564/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/didmyself/3099974864/sizes/l/


----------



## Paxson5 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good effort! Thx for the pics Boogie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Not effort, just fun. You are welcome and thank you too.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattromanow/4695396947/sizes/l/in/set-72157624264050968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattromanow/4696015060/sizes/l/in/set-72157624264050968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattromanow/4695395189/sizes/l/in/set-72157624264050968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattromanow/4695382541/sizes/l/in/set-72157624264050968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattromanow/4695387867/sizes/l/in/set-72157624264050968/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

City Stadium still under construction. 

Pics by Carte. 

In the left side of pic you can see an only old part of stadium. This is the reason it not suit to rest stands when you compare the height.


----------



## NorthWest (Jul 28, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow massive!


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Been to Poznan in 2007. Liked it..


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. Here you can see how old stand looks in aerial photo (by Marek Kaczmarczyk). 










And two other aerial pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice for once again those photo-updates of Poznan are, Boogie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

^ :cheers:


----------



## Oelsjew (Aug 19, 2009)

The skyline of Poznań is pretty nice. I also like the stadium, never seen it before. Thank you for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

You're welcome :cheers: I'm glad you're like it.

----------------------------









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuszynski/2552639315/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mururoa/2542717032/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuszynski/2552639351/in/photostream/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy61/2345192801/in/set-72157604162149356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy61/2346024916/in/set-72157604162149356/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Wilson Park. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy61/2346024508/in/set-72157604162149356/

Palm house in the park. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy61/2346022834/in/set-72157604162149356/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznan, I Love You more (second part of Poznan, I Love You).


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by sirGregor.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I think Poznan looks like a very nice city!!!!!! looks nice and clean.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazydanpan/3410586550/in/photostream/


----------



## sirGregor (Aug 13, 2009)

This is a really great picture kay:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I like it too  

--------------------------

Aerial pics by Marek Kaczmarczyk. 

Cytadela park between city centre (upper part of pic) and Winogrady district (lower part). On the left side there is Cathedral Island. 









Poznań midrises and Wilda district (upper part). 









Centre of Wilda district. 









Kaponiera rondabout and Jeżyce district.


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ Great pics

The first photo presents the place where I'll be living studying Architecture at PUT (Osiedle Na Murawie, Winogrady district). I hope it will be nice!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, area is really great. We wait for your pics from construction area of Murawa Office Park. It's opposite to Osiedle na Murawie. Now, you have no other choise  

Here you can add pics in October  : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1084019.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

In the lower left corner of photo there is Wilda district, central ring is a city centre, above centre there is Winogrady district and above Winogrady there are Piątkowo and Naramowice districts. 









Głogowska street, Łazarz district. 









Łazarz district. 









Jeżyce district. 









On the first plane there is Łazarz district and Głogowska street. Area around red tower (Collegium Altum) is a city centre. In the upper left corner there is Winogrady district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

In the right side there is Winogrady district and in the left side Winiary district. 









In the lower part of photo there is Poznań International Fair and above there is city centre. In the upper right corner there is Rataje district. 









In the lower part there is Warta river, above Warta there is Piotrowo (Poznań University of Technology student campus), in the left side there is Malta lake and to the right of Malta there is Łacina district. 









In the first plane there is Delta office building, above it there is Jeżyce district (in the right) and łazarz district (left side of pic). In the upper part there is Airport Poznań Ławica landing strip. 









In the lower part there is Górczyn district. Above Górczyn there are Łazarz, Jeżyce, city centre and Winogrady in the upper right corner.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Cathedral Island in the centre of photo and city centre in the upper part. 


















Old town.









In the upper part there is Rataje district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

The *4th ASEM Culture Ministers Meeting* took a place in Poznań from 8-10 October. 38 delegations from 36 European and Asian countries arrived to Poznań in these days.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Amazing aerial pics give a sense of Poznan's compact and dense urban form. Ground level shots are very clever.


----------



## lxf11 (Sep 16, 2010)

Most customers want that we do Professions Power Leveling, Honor killing Power Leveling and Reputation Power Leveling for them. Now we offer the special prices that get 10% off. Thanks our loyal customers choose our service and we will still offer more specialsRuneScape Gold for you.
We still focus on the speed of tradingRuneScape Gold . So we are collecting wow gold to our stock 24/7 non-stop. And we are so happy that there are many loyal customers choose our service for the Cheap RS Gold. We will still do the fastest delivery to our lovely customers. Come on ,chick it to Buy WOW Gold


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> Amazing aerial pics give a sense of Poznan's compact and dense urban form. Ground level shots are very clever.


There will be more aerial pics by Marek Kaczmarczyk and Carte.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Boogie: those aerial photos of Poznan couple post above are very nice, good ...and also amazing too


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Boogie said:


> There will be more aerial pics by Marek Kaczmarczyk and Carte.


So what do you waiting for?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

For more time  I'll try to update tonight.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Better late than never  

City Stadium.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing the Stadium City and all aerial pics are beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, the City stadium looks amazing, very nice structure


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

If you like it here is more stuff from user chrabi. Preparing for Sting concert on City Stadium.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

...


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Yesterday City Stadium opening ceremony combined with POZnan* for Earth concert. Star of the evening was *Sting*. 


















pics from onet.pl



























pics from gloswielkopolski.pl


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

*Congratulations Poznan!*


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I must say that Stadion Miejski except this one, unfitting platform is really very nice area.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Yesterday, on European Car Free Day NGOs showed how much public space is wasted for parking places. They showed better way to use that space for interaction. 



























two last pics from mmpoznan.pl


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Lech Poznań (FC) commercial "*Bułgarska. You simply have to be there!*". (Bułgarska <Bulgarian> is the street name where the City Stiadium)


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Forget Lech commercial. Check out this stuff straight from Poznań. 

DJ Czarny/Tas - Passion, music, hip-hop.


----------



## DonKristoffo (Jan 2, 2008)

del


----------



## DonKristoffo (Jan 2, 2008)

del


----------



## DonKristoffo (Jan 2, 2008)

del


----------



## DonKristoffo (Jan 2, 2008)

del


----------



## DonKristoffo (Jan 2, 2008)

del


----------



## DonKristoffo (Jan 2, 2008)

del


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*David Černý* Golem monument on Karola Marcinkowskiego avenue. 

Pics by sirGregor.


----------



## Richtie (Nov 6, 2008)

Boogie said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960747590/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So called "entartete Kunst" :lol:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Few pix from UEFA Europa League match ended 2 hours ago between *Lech Poznań* and *Red Bull Salzburg*. Lech Poznań won with 2-0 result. 























































pix from sport.interia.pl 

Last match in Turin with Juventus Lech drew 3-3.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Autumn pics by sirGregor. 

Wielkopolska avenue.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Sołacki park.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Garbary street. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikolski/4958254314/

Corner of Murna and Kozia streets. Pieprz i Vanilia (pepper and vanilla) restaurant.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikolski/4958251460/


----------



## Pires.pl (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice photos of nice city.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pix by PieEetrek. 

Wilda district. 


















Jeżyce district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Wilda. 




























by PieEetrek.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics from UEFA Europa League today match between *Lech Poznań* and *Manchester City*. Lech won with 3-1 result.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics from gloswielkopolski.pl


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great result for Poznan! Nice photos.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

IrishMan2010 said:


> Great result for Poznan! Nice photos.


:cheers:

-------------

Pix by Pawelski. 

Małe Garbary street.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great and very nice photos from Poznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree, last three pix has fantastic atmosphere, especially because they show the place as friendly, but really it isn't. Cars generate there terrible noise and pedestrians wait too much time for green light when they want pass this road. Also there aren't any facilitate for cyclists. Cyclists have to ride there with drivers who are potential killers because they drive too fast. 

--------------------

Some about Poznań from Eurosport.


----------



## CmL86 (May 15, 2009)

Another promotional movie of Poznań :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, this film is very well done, makes you want to explore the city on the ground...cool!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

CmL86, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

cool video!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Three shots by burgund from Górczyn district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

sirGregor's photo relation from Hobby 2010 on Poznań International Fair.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

:eek2:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Is Hobby an annual event in Poznan - looks interesting and I have lots of hobbies


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, it's an annual event. But as you can see it's event for model makers (and viewers of corse).


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great city in a very interesting country!!Thanks very much for your great pictures.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

^ :cheers:

---------------------

Pix by sirGregor.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice photos from a great city :cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

^ Thanks. Here is more sirGregor's pix of winter Poznań.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ice speedway on Malta lake.


----------



## neo86 (Jan 7, 2011)

After one year living in Swiety Marcin, only i can say that i love POZnan*
A little bit more:
Stary Browar is the most amazing mall i've even seen and the atmosphere in Stadion Miejski too.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

What did you do in Poznań? Study, work? 

-------------------------

Pix by Jarpio.


----------



## neo86 (Jan 7, 2011)

^^Study, during the last course on erasmus. I was there last week and ****, i forgot what polish winter means  but the city is still wonderful, didnt change anything in 6 or 7 months. Only the stadium that looks better finished. I love when you come by plain from Spain and the plain border the city and you can see all the city from the air.


----------



## neo86 (Jan 7, 2011)

By the way nice pics. I was living like 200 meters more to the center from this last photo of this grey buildings in Swiety Marcin.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

City is changing every day. Some interesting places have been opened, some buildings have been completed...  

I also was living on Święty Marcin street for 1.5 years.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Views from Winiary district by user PB.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing pics Boogie and what an amazingly cool city


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

very interesting city. I like Poland.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't seen your comments. Thanks for them. 

--------------------------------

Next part of pix by sirGregor. 

Corner of Garncarska street and Stanisława Taczaka street. 









Świętego Rocha bridge. 


















Królowej Jadwigi bridge.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool winter scenes.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

15 January Apollo cinema turned into a club. 

Pix by Karol Wysmyk.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

So hip! :cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

^ :cheers:

---------------------

Pix by sirGregor. 

Wstęga Warty apartment building next to the Św. Rocha bridge. 









Ibis hotel next to the Wstęga Warty. 


















Za Groblą street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Update after little break. 

Pix from Platinum Residence Hotel facebook fun page. It's boutique hotel opened one month ago. Hotel is located in prewar (WW2) villa in Grunwald district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

A historical show in Cytadela park prepared by historical reenacment groups. 

Pix by Deeno.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## sirGregor (Aug 13, 2009)

Great photos. The best part is, first, almost like a historical picture of the war.
:applause: For the reconstruction groups


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Some winter shots from Pawelski. 

Malta lake. 


















Łazarz district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Wilda district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Europe in Transformation. A 2-day conference (3, 4 March) organized by The Greens - European Free Alliance and Polish member of European Green Party, Greens 2004.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*Festung Posen 1945* is another amateurish video of Poznan, I Love You group. This time the group made video from the historical show in Cytadela park which I presented previously on this page in user Deeno's pix. Poznan, I Love You group used in the video also *original images from 1945*.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I just love this city, it is so together and cool, not sure how else to explain it.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Spring is coming. 

Winogrady district by Pawelski.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe someone thought Poznań is Florida... 










But from the other hand not really. :lol:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Continuation of Winogrady spring set from 3 last posts of previous page. 

Pix by Pawelski.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Historical tram on the normal line.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

In Poznań there are many restaurants. Especially the city centre is known for its many restaurants. That's the reason I decide to put here from time to time pix from gastronomy blog Zjeść Poznań (English: Eat Poznań). 

Pracownia Cafe Restaurant


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*Polish-Hungarian Friendship Day* in Poznań. 

Polish president Bronisław Komorowski and Hungarian president Pál Schmitt.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Students happening on the Old Market Square.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

British stilists Trinny Woodall and Susannah Constantine in Poznań.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Malta lake. 





































http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=poznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*4 Poznań Halfmarathon*

21884415


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Jenny Holtzer's projetion on historical city hall. She choose this time Wisława Szymborska's poetry.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Boogie said:


> British stilists Trinny Woodall and Susannah Constantine in Poznań.


Jesus! This one in green is a stylist!? I really sympathized with the British^^


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It's just a cheap commercialism.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ogrody district. 

Pics by sirGregor.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm starting to like these commie block post war moderns more now that they are being renovated. Looks great. Good work


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

They're not so bad. I like their simple architecture. 

---------------------------

Murals painted during the *Festiwal Murali Outer Spaces* (Murals Festival Outer Spaces ). 

Remed

Pics from http://www.facebook.com/inwestycjedlapoznania


















Pics by sirGregor.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Blu

Pics by sirGregor. 


















Pics from http://lessmore.blox.pl/html


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Kenor

Pics from http://www.elkenor.com/. 


















Pics by sirGregor. 


















Pic from http://lessmore.blox.pl/html.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Sam 3

Pics from: http://www.facebook.com/inwestycjedlapoznania



























Pic from: http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali


----------



## neo86 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sorry Boogie, Do you know what they are building here?
After one year crossing this place everyday I was wondering it.


Boogie said:


>


You are making a great job with this thread.
Thanks


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

neo86 said:


> I'm sorry Boogie, Do you know what they are building here?
> After one year crossing this place everyday I was wondering it.


Unfortunately, there will stand another anti-urban shopping mall :bash:

Probably building appearance 









Pic from April showing the area (by Carte) 











> You are making a great job with this thread.
> Thanks


No problem  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

really enjoy your unconventional take on Poznan, an amazing city. That street art is the bomb, wow!


----------



## neo86 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information. 
But I am so dissapointed too. This mall will not fix at all with all this old beautiful buildings around and this church in front. hno:
Hope they will change the design and make it more classic like this amazing Stary Brovar.:cheers:


----------



## CmL86 (May 15, 2009)

Boogie, why haven't you posted yet anything about Kupala Night? 

25530245

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> really enjoy your unconventional take on Poznan, an amazing city. That street art is the bomb, wow!


You make a good job on m20.waw.pl. :cheers:



neo86 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> But I am so dissapointed too. This mall will not fix at all with all this old beautiful buildings around and this church in front. hno:
> Hope they will change the design and make it more classic like this amazing Stary Brovar.:cheers:


Stary Browar is also anti-urban bunker, especialy second part of this mall. 



CmL86 said:


> Boogie, why haven't you posted yet anything about Kupala Night?
> 
> Enjoy! :cheers:


Thanks for posting :cheers: I looking for photos of last one mural painted by Erosie.


----------



## bobas (Oct 2, 2009)

*mural for 55yh anniversary of Poznan June*

foto by wykop.pl









_Oddali swe życie ludzie wielcy, a prości... dla ciebie i dla mnie w imię wolności!!!
POZNAŃSKI CZERWIEC 1956
They gave their lives, great but simple people... for you and me, in the name of freedom!!!
POZNAN JUNE 1956_

And if youre interested in history: Poznan June on wikipedia


----------



## sirGregor (Aug 13, 2009)

*"NOC KUPAŁY" the shortest night of the year*

*Poznan's most romantic night*. June 21


All photographs have committed personally


----------



## sirGregor (Aug 13, 2009)

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TRAVEL/06/30/poland.lanterns/index.html


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Better late than never  Mural painted by Erosie during murals festival "Poznański Festiwal Murali Outer Spaces". 

Erosie

Pics from http://www.erosie.net/.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Siemens Combino tram interior. 

Photos by Deeno.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pano views by tomashec. 



tomashec said:


> All rights reserved


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

tomashec said:


>


..


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

tomashec said:


>


..


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

tomashec said:


>


..


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

tomashec said:


>


..


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

tomashec said:


>


..


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Really nice! 

P.S. Boogie, see what's new with renovation of Dworzec Letni. Someone uploaded quite nice photos in ZCK thread.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Feel free to post some stuff.

edit: I just saw the pics. It's still U/C. Wait for completion of works.


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay. So let's go.

Result of renovation of Dworzec Letni/Cesarski (Summer/Imperial Railway Station). All photos were taken by Carte.






















































































































Well, seems to be quite impressive comparing to:

1 2 3

EDIT: Indeed Boogie, but I've already posted that. So?


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

kamilbuk said:


> EDIT: Indeed Boogie, but I've already posted that. So?


So, ask moderator for ban


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Yesterday *Red Bull X-Fighters* on City Stadium. 

Pics from www.facebook.com/MiastoPoznan, www.redbull.com.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pics, Dworzec Letni is a an abolute pearl.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Summer Station was built in early XX century (1902 or 1912) specially for German emperor Wilhelm II. He stopped at the station only once time in 1912.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*Solaris Tramino* produced by local manufacturer Solaris known very well in Europe for production of buses. Poznań bought 45 of those trams. 

On the pic by user leinad you can see two Solaris trams, prototype and serial production. Prototype is in the upper part of pic. 










Pic of prototype from olsztynskietramwaje.pl. 









And serial production Tramino on the Poznań streets. 

Pic by user cstv 









by sharky_88 









and by sirGregor


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, some cool futuristic tram!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I like it too but it has some details I don't like. For example LED display disk but it's Poznań tradition :nuts:.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

More pics by Deeno of Solaris Tramino. This time from the inside mostly.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

At the end of the page Restauracja Waga. 

Pix from zjescpoznan.blogspot.com and waga.poznan.pl.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Linguine said:


> Nice updates......thanks.


:cheers:

------------

Pix by Deeno. 

Pix taken from area of the Poznań Internatinal Fair. 



















City Center.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Łazarz district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Jeżyce district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

from http://www.facebook.com/MiastoPoznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Guitar happening on the Old Market Square. 














































from http://www.facebook.com/MiastoPoznan


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

LOve Poznan!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pijalnia Wódki i Piwa (vodka and beer pump-room). 























































pics from http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pijalnia-Wódki-i-Piwa/213979598656348


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool pics...:cheers2:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Agree :cheers2:

--------------

Shopping mall next to Malta lake. 

Pics by Deeno.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics by kamilbuk.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Almost completed first phase of Poznański Park Technologiczno-Przemysłowy (technology industry park) - *PPTP*. 

Pics by sirGregor.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Viva Pomodori restaurant. 























































from http://www.facebook.com/VivaPomodori


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Dębiec district by sirGregor. 










Socialist realism buildings.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

And modern architecture.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Commieblocks. 










And postmoderne architecture.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ Nice aerial shots :cheers:


----------



## Malka4re (Oct 18, 2011)

Heinz Mack's sculpture


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

There's no pics.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for your comments guys :cheers:

-----------------------------

*14th International Henryk Wieniawski Violin Competition*. 

Pics were taken from 8th to 23rd October. 




























Soyoung Yoon (South Korea), 1st place winner.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Stefan Tarara (Germany) - 2nd place winner, Agata Szymczewska (Poland) - winner of previous edition and Soyoung Yoon (South Korea) - 1st place winner.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Maxim Vangerov, presiding over the jury. 









Jury.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Miki Kobayashi (Japan), 2nd place winner. 









All pics by PR Studio.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice job


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> nice job


:cheers:

--------------------

City Hospital, infectious diseases branch. 









































































from www.budopol.poznan.pl


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

nice updates! thanks


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

You're welcome and thanks too.

-------------------

Photos by burgund. 
City center.









Cytadela park. 





































Fast tram line over the Sołacki park.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photos by Fis2


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Assembly Hall of Adam Mickiewicz University, the place of Wieniawski contests. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Symbol of the city by Romalek


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photos by Kdien


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Kamienice V


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

The October issue of Playboy Polish edition. Photo session on City Stadium. 





































And more pics of stadium. 


















from www.aerofoto-kaczmarczyk.com


















from epoznan.pl


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

from legia.com


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Straight from Poznań.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I also like it


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm more into rock.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

sirGregor's summer trip in old tram (Konstal 102N) with view for old cars (FSO Warszawa).


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photo by posnaniensis.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Design centre Concordia Design in Stara Drukarnia (old printing house, the building from begining of the XX centrury). 

Pics by Deeno. 




































Pics from http://www.facebook.com/ConcordiaDesign.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

all pics from http://www.facebook.com/ConcordiaDesign


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by Deeno. 

Zwierzyniecka street, Jeżyce district.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

We're still on Zwierzyniecka street with Deeno.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like Sw. Wawrzenca street in Krakow...like all the off-the-beaten-track places you visit


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It's not so off the beaten track place. It's part of Jeżyce district just next to city center. 

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/7199/img0226xc.jpg
On the left there is old tram depot from XIX century. In 2010 the place was bought by Portugese investor. On the right there's old zoo with some small animals and the place will be transformed into park. 

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5481/img0219ww.jpg
Behind tram in this pic there's area of Modena (clothing manufacture) and the place was passed from hand to hand and now the owner is Opal Property Developments.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Deeno's pix. Jeżyce. 



















Adama Asnyka street. 









Adama Asnyka square.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Henryka Sienkiewicza street. All the time Jeżyce district by Deeno. 



























Mikołaja Reja street.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Boogie said:


> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/7199/img0226xc.jpg
> On the left there is old tram depot from XIX century. In 2010 the place was bought by Portugese investor. On the right there's old zoo with some small animals and the place will be transformed into park.


Old tram depot. 



























Entrance to the old zoo.


----------



## neo86 (Jan 7, 2011)

Un paseo para recordar


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

next page>


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello everybody after few months break  I've got something special. Isn't it touching?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, thanks for the update..kay:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

*Outer Spaces* festival (2nd edition). 

Screen printing workshops. 























































from http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Gruz & Otecki



























Graphic Surgery



























Pics from: http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali & the last one from www.graphicsurgery.nl


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Bartosz Mucha - Grass House 























































from http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Sten & Lex

42904238 




























from: http://stenlex.net/, http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali, http://www.facebook.com/pages/STEN-LEX/183688585001564


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Game rules. 


















from http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great to see communities taking the initiative to rejuvenate their spaces.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Agree. It's the power od 2nd edition of the festival. But in the city there is also municipal program of backyards revitalisation (based on DIY formula - city gives money, local community do the work): 














































from http://www.poznan.pl/mim/main/en/


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Nawer & Chazme





































Pics from http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali and the last one from http://chazme718.blogspot.com/


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

To trochę frustrujące jak się wkleja miliard zdjęć i jak się zdarzy komentarz na stronę, to jest dobrze, co?


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Boogie said:


> Photos by *mcl*.
> 
> Stary Browar.



UFO Spaceship style!

NOW WHAT UP !!^^


----------



## bobas (Oct 2, 2009)

ww_lodz said:


> To trochę frustrujące jak się wkleja miliard zdjęć i jak się zdarzy komentarz na stronę, to jest dobrze, co?


Myślę, że ten wątek ma wielu wiernych fanów, którzy tylko podziwiają, nie komentując.
Ale jak już jest okazja, to :cheers: Boogie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

ww_lodz said:


> To trochę frustrujące jak się wkleja miliard zdjęć i jak się zdarzy komentarz na stronę, to jest dobrze, co?





bobas said:


> Myślę, że ten wątek ma wielu wiernych fanów, którzy tylko podziwiają, nie komentując.
> Ale jak już jest okazja, to :cheers: Boogie


Miło jak ktoś komentuje, choć rzadko się to zdarza, jednak po liczniku odwiedzin widzę, że nie wlejam tu zdjęć sam dla siebie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Gola.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Anna Taratiel. 























































http://www.facebook.com/festiwalmurali

That's all from murals festival.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by PieEetrek.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

probably the most amazing underestimated tourist city on Europe...amazing


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe not the most but very for sure  

-------------------

PieEetrek's stuff again. 

Ignacego Paderewskiego street. 









Święty Wojciech street. 


















Old Market square.


















Małe Garbary street.


















Karola Marcinkowskiego avenue.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

from fotoportal.poznan.pl


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

www.thesartorialist.com


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Autumn in the Cytadela park. 
































































www.facebook.com/Poznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Pics by user szymonb2.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by user Carte.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

lots of pretty things to look at.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

In my opinion especially on this photo  Background doesn't matter at all.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to visit this city.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Try your luck


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely autumn pics from Poznan....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great city


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. 

-------------





































www.facebook.com/Poznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

54018615


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Centrum Kultury Zamek.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/ckzamek


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

www.facebook.com/Poznan


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

great stuff


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos of one of the most interesting office building in Poznań. 




































































































And a video to see how it works. 
49898315

http://ultra-architects.pl


----------



## iMaciek (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW, whatever it is it looks fantastic!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

It's just headquater of Auto Group S.A. and its subsidiary companies.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

photo by Radosław Maciejewski 









photo by Robert Woźniak


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos by sirGregor.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

www.facebook.com/Poznan


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznań 2011. 














































www.facebook.com/poznaniloveyou


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Blow Up Hall


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

www.facebook.com/blowuphall5050


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Superb design!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

www.facebook.com/termymaltanskie


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Private house









































































http://ultra-architects.pl/en/2004/house-in-poznan/


----------



## CmL86 (May 15, 2009)

Boogie, you should place here this great video of Poznań from its promotional thread 

62205591


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

You already did it so I can only thank you for sharing


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Motor Show in Poznań (2013).


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

www.facebook.com/PoznanMotorShow


----------



## misioho (Dec 29, 2009)

Mogłeś jeszcze sobotnie korki sfotografować  Też były częścią Motor Show


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice series of photos @Boogie, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Poznan looks awesome. They even have a lake.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Poznan looks awesome. They even have a lake.


Four lakes, few forests


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing photos!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> amazing photos!


I like it that you like it kay: But now you have to help me jump to next page.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I see I've got to do this on my own. On the end of the page one photo from www.facebook.com/Poznan.


----------

